# Looking for Dufour Arpege



## Horace74 (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm just getting into the market for a sailboat and I'm fascinated by the Dufour Arpege. Any info on these boats would be greatly appreciated. I don't see that many for sale on the East Coast.


----------



## Fissh (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi...got a 71 last may...gutted it, going to re do interior with a V berth... All electric everything...love the lines on her! I was told she was a fast boat back in the day...don't much care, I'm not in any hurry...gonna retire September 2018 and sail outta this country...I don't have much info and have been looking myself, but not much luck...let me know how you make out in your search
[email protected]


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Check this and other Arpege listings on this site: 1972 Dufour Arpege sailboat for sale in Florida


----------



## jackdaw (Nov 21, 2010)

I had a friend that a 27, and then an Arpege. He loved them both. I remember both them them being under canvassed, so life in a light air venue might suck. Woodwork below was great, with tons and tons of little clever storage areas.

The page and vid is interesting, if in swedish....

Interesting Sailboats: video: DUFOUR 30 ARPEGE VERSUS DUFOUR 310GL


----------



## Horace74 (Oct 31, 2016)

Congrats Randy!! Wish I was retiring in 2018 and sailing out of the country but I have a LONG way to go before that day. I will keep you posted on my search.


----------



## fmueller (Mar 14, 2012)

There is one for sale on CL in Boston, though the ad calls it something different, it sure looks like an Arpege.

https://boston.craigslist.org/sob/boa/5848241415.html

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Horace74 (Oct 31, 2016)

Yeah........that's an Arpege.


----------



## Bluesmoods (Jul 8, 2001)

As former Dufour Dealer ( Sold quite a few boats in North America), I know owners of the "infamous" Arpege. I will put the word out regarding a potentially interested "Buyer".

The Arpege was built like a tank. It is strong, reliable and a very good sailing vessel. Dufour built over 1500 of these reputable models till the late 70's. I met many owners at various boat shows, many of whom had stories to tell about how well this boat did in their voyages off-shore in some rather undesirable weather.

To this day, Dufour makes a truly outstanding boat, of course and unfortunately, remains much more popular in other regions of the world than in the USA. Nevertheless, I would put a Dufour up against any production boat, especially Beneteau types in superior quality, craftsmanship, fit and finish and can we talk "sailing" which is what the boats are really all about.

I have nothing to do with the brand at the moment as it is hard to make a living marketing and selling a superior boat with very little market share. Maybe someday when the company decides to truly take the market in North America seriously.


----------



## Horace74 (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks Bluesmoods............you sound pretty knowledgeable about sailboats. Is there any way to send you an e-mail?


----------



## Bluesmoods (Jul 8, 2001)

[email protected]

Thanks. Although I am not "officially" a broker at this time, I would be glad to share with you what I can do assist you .

Best regards


----------



## fmueller (Mar 14, 2012)

Horace,

We've got a 71 Arpege here in southern Maine. Have had it about 5 years and got it from the original owner. We think it is a great boat and am happy to answer any questions you have about it.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Horace74 (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks Fmueller...........What do you like about the boat compared to "modern" boats? Also, what problems, if any, have you had with the boat that you think I may want to look out for when buying. The biggest concern that I have with one of the boats I'm looking at is the age of the engine. Otherwise, everything I have read and heard say it is a great boat.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

jackdaw said:


> I had a friend that a 27, and then an Arpege. He loved them both. I remember both them them being under canvassed, so life in a light air venue might suck. Woodwork below was great, with tons and tons of little clever storage areas.
> 
> The page and vid is interesting, if in swedish....
> 
> Interesting Sailboats: video: DUFOUR 30 ARPEGE VERSUS DUFOUR 310GL


I didn't understand a word of that video but I still enjoyed it.


----------



## fmueller (Mar 14, 2012)

Horace74 said:


> Thanks Fmueller...........What do you like about the boat compared to "modern" boats? Also, what problems, if any, have you had with the boat that you think I may want to look out for when buying. The biggest concern that I have with one of the boats I'm looking at is the age of the engine. Otherwise, everything I have read and heard say it is a great boat.


What I like best... is that it is paid for .

I don't have a ton of direct experience on 'modern' sailboats from the last decade or so, but frankly i find the majority of the pizza slice shaped new sailboats to leave something to be desired aesthetically.

I'm sure they are delightful for entertaining and luxurious down below, but we find our Arpege is really wonderful, sturdy, reliable and yet not sluggish boat. It is not necessarily luxurious, but has everything we need and is great for our young family.

The only problem I'd watch out for might be soft spots in the cored deck (not unique to the arpege by any means). We are generally in good shape that way on deck but definitely have soft spots in the cockpit which we will need to address eventually.

Good luck. Have fun.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Horace74 (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks Fmueller..........I will keep you posted.


----------

